
Show HN: Bored at Home” React Challenge - focuser
https://learnreact.design/challenges/bored-at-home-react/
======
focuser
I hope you like the name of this challenge. :)

In all seriousness, I want to do my little part to help people feel better in
the difficult times right now. That'll help me feel better too.

------
BrunoWinck
Cool, a little excitement of Learning can help us all.

